# Electives at Shifa



## Dr.NeWtOn (Jul 12, 2007)

*Salam to all,*

*Im a one day old member of this forum #confused so not sure if the thread is supposed to be separate for my particular question.I am a final yr mbbs student from dubai....and for vacations in pakistan i have applied at shifa...though they have accepted it, i wanted to know more about the electives over there...is it beneficial if sum1 has already dont that or perhaps sum guidance on that wud b nice*

*thanks!*


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/444-us-student-wanting-do-elective-shifa.html

If you have any specific questions which haven't been answered then please post those; asking for just general "guidance" doesn't tell anyone what you want to know.


----------



## Dr.NeWtOn (Jul 12, 2007)

*thanks*

thanks rizwan..the link answered most of the questions...im starting my vacations from sunday so ill b travelling asap n check out the rest there#eek ...n yep ...keep up the good work!


----------

